# Uncooperative



## abraxas (Oct 26, 2006)

ballsy creature.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG LMAO. That's pretty funny. He's waving them proudly.


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, not shy is he?!


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 29, 2006)

*OMG*


----------



## abraxas (Nov 1, 2006)

He kept wringing his little squirrel-hands hoping for a corn chip. Apparently corn chips are more important than dignity/modesty to an antelope squirrel.


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hehe!!!


----------

